# Northern Utah Turkey Hunting



## Mr._Rogers (Dec 29, 2010)

I just drew out for the LE Northern Unit Turkey Tag. I have never hunted turkeys before and I was just looking for a little insight. Some help if you would. My brother has some property on the River and see turkeys all the time. Not many big toms however. I was wondering if people have had more success in higher elevation (up in the mountains) or in the foothills, or in the river bottoms for turkeys. what calling strategies do you use in the spring. Whats the best way to scout for these guys? Any info would be appreciated!


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

If your brother has property with turkeys on it...don't turn left, don't turn right...just go strait there! Just get there a day or so early and watch what they are doing. Hunt them like any other game animal except remember that they are BY FAR the most alert birds you will ever hunt. You MUST hold still until that time you take your shot. When you think they are coming in, get your gun up in position (at least up on your knee), hold still and don't shoot to early. Good luck


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I drew the same tag, never have hunted them either but don't have a place in mind to go.............anymore advice would be appreciated. I have emailed many people with the Utah Chapter of the Turkey Association and have not had a single reply other than to join up.


----------

